
The structure of KDE, or how anarchy sometimes works - p4bl0
https://pointieststick.com/2020/08/04/the-structure-of-kde-or-how-anarchy-sometimes-works/
======
perryizgr8
KDE truly captures the spirit of Linux IMO. Gnome is too Apple-like for my
liking.

------
bzb4
Considering the KDE community has taken over 10 years (since the jump to 4) to
get to the half assed point where they are now, I’m not really so sure about
this. Reminds of the serious problems Valve has been having.

~~~
ewzimm
Contrast this to where Mozilla is with their money and management structure. I
would consider KDE to be a huge success.

------
agumonkey
surprising, I've spent a long time trying to flip work around
desire/excitement rather than obligations.. KDE has some things to say about
it

